# How old were you when you discovered masturbation?



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

I was four when I started masturbating to romantic/sexual fantasies. 
Prior to that, if I did, it wasn't anything memorable.


----------



## ruinedkuria (Sep 5, 2010)

^nice

I think I started when I was 6. It was just a place that felt interesting and so I kept at it. I never really connected the sexual fantasies with masturbation until a little later.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

s0n1c800m said:


> I was four when I started masturbating to romantic/sexual fantasies.
> Prior to that, if I did, it wasn't anything memorable.



Pretty much the same. I became sexualised quite early on, discovered the joys of mutual masturbation with friends at around the same time as solo experiments. It always seems that people try to hush up children masturbating/playing around sexually with each other and yet it's far more common than people think. It was just something that felt good. My mother was horrified when she discovered my then best friend and I doing various things together at the age of 7, she never let anyone stay over again.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think I was masturbating as a fetus.


----------



## cheezey (Aug 27, 2010)

12 and what a discovery it was :tongue:


----------



## DefLeppardTShirt (Oct 22, 2010)

I started when I was 10. Thought I was the only one who did it until I read a book about it when I was 12.


----------



## flarestorm (Mar 4, 2010)

twelve, i wasnt even aware i had a wet dream, it was 3am and i was going at it just to see, until... bang, everywhere


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

11 I believe. My back hurt and I had one of those vibrating back massagers, and I thought "I wonder what it'd feel like if I put it down there" and I did, and that was it. I was corrupted. :tongue:


----------



## dreamer 1977 (Dec 14, 2010)

12.

I think the idea got in my head because we were having sex ed classes at the time. I was starting to get erections and not really knowing what to do with them. I ordered a porn PPV (my dad never did find out, lol) and just started playing with myself. I didn't even know it would lead to an orgasm, I just liked how playing with myself felt. Then suddenly it started getting numb if I went really fast. I got close a few times and had to work at it and then *splat*. Three or four seconds of heaven on Earth. Wish it was longer like female orgasms but then again, guys can get off in like 1 minute if we want, so really, if we want, we could quickly do it again in a few minutes.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Discovered? 12.

Started? 17.


----------

